# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  هشدار عجیبی که سازمان سنجش واسه من زده؟!!!!

## Dr. Ali

سلام 
دلیل این هشدار چیه ؟ کد ملیو که درست وارد کردم؟؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

خب خودش کفته دیگه اگه درسته نادیده بگیر واسه منم میاد این ولی درسته کد ملیم

----------


## Dr. Ali

> خب خودش کفته دیگه اگه درسته نادیده بگیر واسه منم میاد این ولی درسته کد ملیم


یعنی نگران نباشم؟
چون واسه بقیه دوستام نیومده

----------


## idealist

*خودش گفته چیکار کن دیگه. اگه کد ملیت واقعا درسته و مطابق هست این هشدار رو نادیده بگیر*

----------


## lily7

برای منم اومد ولی کد ملیم درست بود ... منم هشدار رو نادیده گرفتم .

----------


## Lara27

از ثبت احوال میفهمن اطلاعات وارد شده غلطه،؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

احتمالا کد ملیتون با شماره شناسنامه فرق داشته ! برای بقیه فک کنم یکیه ! برا من که اینطوریه ...

----------


## soheilp

> یعنی نگران نباشم؟
> چون واسه بقیه دوستام نیومده


 نگران نباش.واسه خیلیا این اومده.از جمله خودم.تو فقط کد ملی ات رو با کارت ملی و شناسنامه ات تطبیق بده و بنویس نگران نباش.

----------


## mraday

براي من هم امسال هم پارسال همينو نوشت مهم نيست

----------


## ciiiin

احتمالا ازاین کارت ملی جدیدادارین که اولش هم عموما صفرداره ,من برای چندنفرثبت نام کردم همین پیامو داد ,مشکلی پیش نمیاد.

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> احتمالا ازاین کارت ملی جدیدادارین که اولش هم عموما صفرداره ,من برای چندنفرثبت نام کردم همین پیامو داد ,مشکلی پیش نمیاد.


شماکافی نت هستی؟ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ciiiin


احتمالا ازاین کارت ملی جدیدادارین که اولش هم عموما صفرداره ,من برای چندنفرثبت نام کردم همین پیامو داد ,مشکلی پیش نمیاد.


به جدید یا قدیمی بودن ارتباطی نداره , مال بنده قدیمی هست و دو صفر در ابتدای اون وجود داره*

----------


## mehdi.m

مشکل خاصی نیست.نگرانی تون بی مورده.اظلاعات سجلی شما توسط آموزش وپرورش داده شده به اونا.سیستم تطبیق میده.ممکنه ی اشتباهی بوده باشهوشما اونچه که درسته رو وارد کنین

----------


## Lara27

مگه کد ملی و شماره شناسنامه عوض میشن؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## elm10

دوست عزیز اون هشدار برای این نوشته شده چون کد ملی شماک یا دو رقم اولش صفر داره بعد خود سیستمشون صفر های اول رو حذف می کنه. برای همین این پیغام رو نشون میده.
اونایی هم که تهران به دنیا اومدن اول کد ملیشون دو تا صفر هست. برای اونا این پیغام رو می نویسه. اگر مثلا رقم اول کد ملیتون عددی غیر از صفر مثل ۱ باشه این پیغام نمیاد.

----------


## Dj.ALI

نادیده بگیر بره :Yahoo (110):

----------

